# Thread deleted



## Served Cold

My thread was deleted and I sincerely don't know why.


----------



## Coffee Amore

TAM was started with the intent to help people with marriage problems and support healthy marriages. That particular thread was going in the direction of promoting adultery in another person's marriage.


----------

